# About to give my horse TB-500 for 1st time!



## Junkboxer (Feb 18, 2012)

ok i ordered a few 5mg bottles of TB-500 from Osta-gain with .09% BA.

After i inject 2ml of BA in the 5mg vial of tb-500 (shooting along sides of vial and slowly swirl around until dissolved), how do i administer it to my horse? i have various syringes that i use for IM, but i have a few 100unit slim pins. i was under the impression i was going to use the slim pins, but if i'm administering all 2ml, i cant fit it all into one slim pin. my shortest IM needle is 3/4 inch, is that short enough for subq, i dont have much fat on my horse.


----------



## coolrise (Feb 18, 2012)

The needle length does not matter. Carefully insert the needle 1/3 or less of the way into the skin.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 18, 2012)

injection went fine. i'm feeling great and my body feels loose already. this is COMPLETELY placebo, right? i don't see how i can feel a difference after one injection


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 19, 2012)

It takes 2 weeks to fully see results.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 19, 2012)

I've been researching this quite a bit so I'm interested in reading how it works for you.

What are you trying accomplish with it? Any damage repair or just general overall health?


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 19, 2012)

OK somethings going on here. this cant be placebo, despite the fact my horse only injected 5mg yesterday for the 1st time.

I am LOOSE. for the past few years ive had lower back pain, chronic. Ive gone to tons of doctors and it all comes down to the fact that i am just way to tense. i cant control it. I have lots of anxiety so maybe that has something to do with it. my back feels great today, so good that i decided to build this exercise machine i bought a few weeks ago. ive been putting it off because i know the back pain i was going to get from building it. well its done and my back is great.

Moreover, my breathing feels cleaner. like i can get more air into my lungs. My shoulder injury, obviously still there, feels good today. i can see its on its way to improvement.

My reason for TB-500 is for overall health as well as tendon/ligament healing. i bodybuild and train in MMA so my joints take a beating.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 19, 2012)

My rat is going to try some TB 500 this week as well, curious how it works for him.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 20, 2012)

Same here, hoping to see a great reaction.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 20, 2012)

back to the gym today after taking a week off. feel great. ill be back later to let you know how it went.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 20, 2012)

I have read some people actually do feel some relief during the first week. However it take about 2 weeks to really get stuff going. From what I have read a 5mg dose should be one hell of a kick start for that.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 20, 2012)

Worked out today. chest and shoulders. still have the shoulder injury so i have to use exercises that don't aggravate it. back feels awesome. I'm very loose. i have a boxing class tonight too so we'll see how that goes. my shoulders usually give out during this class. time will tell with this peptide.


----------



## 1krazyrider (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope it goes well for u Bro. I am very interested in this pep also.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 20, 2012)

got back from boxing class. *shoulders gave me little to no pain*. i was loose. had a great time. WTF guys, this peptide needs to be to good to be true; and to be honest i bet i know how this peptide will fcuk me:

i have prostate cancer in my family so the fact that this peptide promotes "Angiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels)," id say i should be getting the "two finger test" every couple months along with a PSA test lol. other than that i have no worries about this peptide.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 26, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> got back from boxing class. *shoulders gave me little to no pain*. i was loose. had a great time. WTF guys, this peptide needs to be to good to be true; and to be honest i bet i know how this peptide will fcuk me:
> 
> i have prostate cancer in my family so the fact that this peptide promotes "Angiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels)," id say i should be getting the "two finger test" every couple months along with a PSA test lol. other than that i have no worries about this peptide.



From what I've heard this peptide does not aggravate any previous conditions unlike other peptides such as IGF & GHRP's.

Good show on it on SHR. I believe it is show 913 with "RussianStar" for info regarding what to expect and dosing.


----------



## Junkboxer (Feb 26, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> From what I've heard this peptide does not aggravate any previous conditions unlike other peptides such as IGF & GHRP's.
> 
> Good show on it on SHR. I believe it is show 913 with "RussianStar" for info regarding what to expect and dosing.


Thanks man. never even heard of SHR. listening to this episode now.


----------

